# size estimates? (parent pics)



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey I am not sure if this really belongs in the bloodline discussion or not, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask here. I have an 11 week old puppy, the woman I adopted her from said the mother and father are both purebred. I am not so sure..doesn't really matter to me, but I was just wondering if you guys had any ideas.

I was able to get some pictures of the parents. The mom is the tan one and the father is the black one. When I went to adopt the puppy I thought the parents were HUGE...then I realized I was looking at them next to their puppies. My Grandmothers Maltese looked like a monster next to Mara when I brought her home.

Well after getting the pictures...they do not seem so big..the father looks very thick..the mother not so much.. just figured I'd post and see what people had to say.. thanks!

*Cliffs:
- 11 Week old puppy
- No papers
- Pictures of Mom and Dad
- Looking for Guesstimates haha.*


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

well thats an easy one. just look at the parents. they get thier looks and size from thier parents genes. it looks like like he/she got the moms side but you never know. hope u stay here long enough to see how the pup develops.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

thaim said:


> well thats an easy one. just look at the parents. they get thier looks and size from thier parents genes. it looks like like he/she got the moms side but you never know. hope u stay here long enough to see how the pup develops.


Yeah I figured...but I mean the dad is pretty thick...the mother isn't. I wasn't sure if there was a way to tell haha.

It is a girl btw... I thought this was odd about the litter...theres only one black colored puppy out of a littler of 10. You can barely see him in the picture where she is feeding..but I'll attach another picture because I made sure to keep all the pics of her siblings lol.

I should be here for the long haul! I want to get some pictures of my pit-mix on here too. Mainly because we know he is part pit..but we have no idea what he is. Every vet/animal person we have taken him to says something different!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

who knows man. my dog got the same color as his mom but hes getting his size from his dad. you cant really tell at first. i always thought he was going to take after his mom but i thought wrong. LOL hes growing up to be one big boy


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

My new litter don't have the coloring of either parent. They look like their grandparents as far as color goes. Mom is a fawn bluie and dad is chocolate. I have 3 fawn buckskin( a reddish type of color with yellow) and 2 blacks. A lot of times it is passed from the grandparents more than the parents. Mara is cute tho. She does look like her Mom.


----------

